# Monoprice camera accessories



## astevenscr (Jul 2, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts (or better, experiences) about Monoprice's new (and apparently expanding) line of camera accessories. http://www.monoprice.com/products/department.asp?c_id=117

I have a very good impression of Monoprice generally and their customer service in particular. I don't think I'm going to be tempted by a $7 CPL, but their reflectors look nice, the center-pinch lens caps look as good as anyone else's, and I am thinking about being in the market for a tripod with a ball head. 

I'm not currently in the market for a USB 3.0 card reader, but that's right up Monoprice's traditional alley, so I imagine it's hard to go too wrong on those for $11. 

Anyway, I just thought I'd get some thoughts from those in the know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbuono1865 (Jul 3, 2013)

I've never bought photography equipment from monoprice, but have bought a number of AV related items. The items are always work great and customer service is excellent. This year (and much to everyones surprise) they had a huge space at the Consumer Electronics Show. Monoprice is here to stay and can't wait to get my hands on some inexpensive photo gear.


----------



## emag (Jul 3, 2013)

I've bought non-photo related items without regrets. As a hobbyist, I'd certainly feel comfortable buying other items. Lens caps aren't rocket science.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 4, 2013)

I have historically really liked all things monoprice... with the exception of a 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male audio cable. I bought a few... some that retracted and some that were simply coiled... and they never really lasted. They were cheap... and Monoprice even replaced them, but again... those just went kaput as well. So I'd say that I've been 98% satisified with all thing monoprice.


----------



## curtisnull (Jul 4, 2013)

I've never bought their photo stuff, but Monoprice is an awesome company to deal with. Superior customer service.


----------

